# Verschiedene Tempi innerhalb eines Songs angleichen



## kuhlmaehn (19. August 2004)

Hi,
ich hab da einen Sound gesampelt und der is leider etwas freier gespielt.
Jetzt würde ich gerne das dieser Sound nur ein Tempo hat.
Gibt es ein Programm was das bewerkstelligen kann?

danke schonmal,
kuhlmaehn


----------



## kuhlmaehn (19. August 2004)

Oder noch besser - ist mir gerade noch eingefallen - das ganze in Logic Audio, womit ich arbeite, dem Tempo anpassen.
Also müsste man es so machen, dass sich das Metronom dem Tempo ständig anpasst !

Geht das so?


----------



## BeaTBoxX (25. August 2004)

Ich glaube man kann da in Logic Ankerpunkte und Marken usw setzen. Aber bin mir da nicht sicher...
Evtl kommst du am schnellsten ans Ziel, wenn du eine Automation der Geschwindigkeit machst. 

Evtl machts auch Sinn, das Sample zu zerschneiden und die einzelnen Stuecke dann ans Timing anzupassen. wenn dann mal nen halbe oder 1/4 Takt eine kleine Schankung drin ist, fällt das weniger auf, als wenn du EIN Sample über z.B. 8 Takte hinweg laufen laesst.

Gruß
Frank


----------

